# Name that laser ! (PRIZE UPDATE post # 49)



## SenKat (May 2, 2007)

Okay - Rick Lee, the owner of the new Fusion laser - wants a new name for his lasers ! I cannot promise a huge prize or anything - cause I don't own the company - but since I consider him a cool guy, and I like his lasers, I will toss in something as a prize - I am not going to get cornered into naming the prize yet - but let's see if we can get our creative juices flowing - think of a theme, maybe if he has future lasers, he can use the theme for naming them all !
No copyright infringement, etc - nothing nasty, let's help the guy out - he gave us a heck of a price on them....


----------



## Kenom (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

Let me be the first to throw in a name.
Powerstick

of course you can't take my naming abilities too seriously as I came up with the name Nerfaser.


----------



## kmcizzle (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

The Chuck Norris


----------



## Kenom (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

Ok, just got out of the shower and had to post two names I came up with while there. I think best in the shower. Most of my best comedy routines are thought up there. You should hear my skit on peein in the shower.

Anyway, before I forget.

"The Fusion Faser" (no ph for copywrite issues.)
and
"The Mag-num" since it kinda looks like a maglite.


----------



## nero_design (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

"LuXor"
"Pather"
"Mako"


/Haven't looked to see if anyone's using them yet.

/Probably need to sit and think about this longer.


----------



## Ashton (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

aww, I still like how that one guy called it The Phrog... (hey, it has a green beam, it makes sence!)

depends on the connotation you want to give...
SuperPointer
Laser Cleaver
Infinity (since laser do technically emit a beam allt eh way to infinity)
Lightair
Spectra (puns on Specter and Spectrum)
Pegasus (no relation to the time machine (I'll be amazed if anyone recognizes that ref))
Energon (dont think that's acctually (C), but I havn't checked
Cuberoot/cubicroot
hyperbeam

ok, that's all I can think of for now. Hope they got some creative juices flowing, ora tleast provided amusment.


----------



## chuck (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

How serious do you want the name to be? I mean, we could do obscure scifi references all day long...or we could come up with a much more serious name.

What is this LASER? Is it going to be of high power, maybe a burning power? If so, DISRUPTOR would make sense. And, it harkens back to the green-beamed Klingon and Romulan disruptor pistols. Who, among us, is not at least familiar with Trek lore?

Considering some of our reactions to high powered pointers, the orgasmatron is another reasonable option...but I doubt he'd like that one. My favorite Jane Fonda movie. 

Binford 9000 could work, too.

But, as serious names, what about a non-scifi name? Um...I actually rather like Spectra (it's the name of a line of Norelco shavers, though)...or possibly something from mythology, like Icarus or Daedelus.

Alternately, a series might just work, too. Take a cue from Audi cars...they don't have names. They have series numbers. He could always do the omega.4 or G3 or something like that.

-- Chuck Knight


----------



## SenKat (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

Chuck - a legitimate name for a product that hopefully will be around for a long time to come ! That's what's being asked for - a theme of some sort would be great, so if he expands his product lines later on down the road, he will have a theme to go with....


----------



## chuck (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

Then either a letter/number series would probably be best, R1 (red, model 1), G2 (green, model 2), G3, G4, etc...or names from mythology. Icarus and Daedelus make a lot of sense, and could be expanded to include other mythological names like Hercules, Thor, etc. But, naming it after the guy who "flew too close to the sun" just makes me smile.

Do not view LASER directly with remaining eye.

-- Chuck Knight


----------



## Kenom (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

Can't think of anything theme'd off the bat. I like my last entries. OOOh I just thought of something Go shark themed. Mako as mentioned above by nero_design. Then you could improve on it slowly by including other sharks to the product line. "hammerhead" then the "great white" don't think black tipped reef shark would sound good though. or lemon for that matter. Or whale. ok so maybe not such a good idea.


----------



## picrthis (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*



Ashton said:


> aww, I still like how that one guy called it The Phrog... (hey, it has a green beam, it makes sence!)
> 
> depends on the connotation you want to give...
> SuperPointer
> ...


I like the name Spectra myself, sounds good.
I'd don't think he has to worry about being sued for the name, because well first off two others companies currently use the name Fusion (WL) & (DL), and lets not forget the Fusion by Ford motor company, so for someone to say that WL could sue him is JOKE, and are only fooling themseleves.
I do I agree he ought to give it a different name, but only to make it stand out, not because some company in China could sue him, that is just plain crazy...doubt they have the time or money to file an international lawsuit; which would get thrown out anyway.

Spectra sounds cool to me, and for models;

Spectra G150 (green 150mw)
Spectra G300 (green 300mw)
Spectra R200 (red 200mw)
etc


----------



## megahurts (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

How about:
Phusion (somebody said this somewhere..I like it)
Pyroton (tiny fire particle)
or
Dave


----------



## jbviau (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

I like Saber or Sabre (plays on lightsaber).


----------



## Kenom (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

So how soon is he looking for a name? How soon will we hear back on this?


----------



## Hemlock Mike (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

RA ---
Sungod of Egypt

Mike


----------



## SenKat (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*



Kenom said:


> So how soon is he looking for a name? How soon will we hear back on this?


 
I sent him the links to the forum posts on here, and on LPF - I will let him make the decision, and then I will ship the prize to the winner.... I am hoping it will be like a 7 day thing - any longer than that, and we will get exhausted coming up with ideas ! If he doesn't want to swing by, then I will compile a list of all the submissions, and send them to him - I hope he picks one that is REALLY cool....I see some pretty creative ideas coming out here and on LPF....Check the thread HERE for their ideas....


----------



## Ashton (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

Just wanted to point out that the mythology idea was taken by, I believe, laserglow, makers of the Hercules, Aries, Hades, and I think 2 other lasers...

I like the name Ra, though to quote "If you get too close to the sun you will be burned" -Edward Elrik, Hagaren --- though on second thought, with a powerful laser, that might jstu be a good warning! lol


----------



## megahurts (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*



chuck said:


> Then either a letter/number series would probably be best, R1 (red, model 1), G2 (green, model 2), G3, G4, etc...or names from mythology. Icarus and Daedelus make a lot of sense, and could be expanded to include other mythological names like Hercules, Thor, etc. But, naming it after the guy who "flew too close to the sun" just makes me smile.
> 
> * Do not view LASER directly with remaining eye.*
> 
> -- Chuck Knight



How about the Retinator 2000?


----------



## SenKat (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

Okay - I have decided on a prize ! I will give away a HeNe red Laser with a power supply to the person who comes up with an idea that Rick accepts as his new naming convention for his line of lasers ! If I have any other goodies that the winner may want instead of the HeNe I am offering up - we'll see how it goes - but that would be the "minimum" prize offered ! Sound cool ?:rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

How about the *Terra Destroyer*?


----------



## ausbump (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*



picrthis said:


> I like the name Spectra myself, sounds good.
> I'd don't think he has to worry about being sued for the name, because well first off two others companies currently use the name Fusion (WL) & (DL), and lets not forget the Fusion by Ford motor company, so for someone to say that WL could sue him is JOKE, and are only fooling themseleves.


In a twist of pure chance - i actually happen to work for Spectra in Australia. How's that 
They write software, but i'd be pretty careful about using their registered trademark on your product. They are an international company


----------



## chuck (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

A descriptive series is likely going to be the best way to name the individual models. G200 for a green 200mw LASER. But, a name ahead of it does make sense, too.

I still like Spectra/spectrum, but Spectra is a line of electric shavers, and Spectrum makes me think of the old Sinclair computers from England.

Fusion actually does work pretty well, too. Fusion G200, and he already has the name established.

How about something with subatomic particles, like muons, gluons, leptons, tachyons, etc...or maybe the mode? TEM G200 sounds pretty high tech.

Is he going for the consumer market, or the hobbyist market?

-- Chuck Knight


----------



## SenKat (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

Chuck - I would say he is going for the market in general - he obviously is not going to market it as the "flopsy" or some other whimsical name - I think he is looking for good substance, and a memorable name. I do not even begin to imagine I speak for him, or his company - but I like all the name submissions, and we all are going to keep him VERY busy deciding which one or ones he likes best !


----------



## Kenom (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

isn't that the truth


----------



## ks_physicist (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

Spectra Physics (under Newport Corporation) is in the business of making lasers, and might take issue with the name.


----------



## brighter (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

Quasar


----------



## jbviau (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

I still like Saber/Sabre (who wouldn't want a Saber G200?), but to pick up on the "Fusion" theme you could certainly do subatomic particles for the product line, e.g.

Proton
Electron
Neutron
Positron
Quark

...or even bright stars (which are powered by fusion):

Sirius
Vega
Rigel
Antares


----------



## picrthis (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*



ausbump said:



> In a twist of pure chance - i actually happen to work for Spectra in Australia. How's that
> They write software, but i'd be pretty careful about using their registered trademark on your product. They are an international company


I'd have no worries, do a search on almost *any* name these days and you'll come up with someone using it for something. So long as your not selling the same product with the same name, no worries.
How about Spectra here in the States? They are a printing company that I know of, should They sue your company? I think not.:lolsign:


----------



## Kenom (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

The only way you can have issues with copyright is if your retailing a product exactly the same as the other company is with the same name. i.e. a flashlight that is named a Maglite


----------



## SenKat (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

Okay - so we have the whole copyright issue worked out - there are only 4.5 days left in this contest......I think I will include 6 or so first surface mirrors along with the HeNe laser so the new owner can have more fun with it ! Maybe a "tunnel" device ? If it is a "spare" hanging out on my workbench, I may send extra stuff anyways - so someone else's workbench can get cluttered up instead of mine ! :naughty:


----------



## Rubycon (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

Tachyon


----------



## megahurts (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

Spyder Wicked III XG - this one just came to me but it fits

Gamma Series 150
Centauri or Centaurus


----------



## Ragnarok (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

I posted some names over at LPF; here are a few more:

Photonizer
Photonium
InfiniLux
EverLux
PowerLux
Antares (for a red laser)
Red Max
Green Max


----------



## Ashton (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*



Rubycon said:


> Tachyon


 
wow, first time I've ever seen that word outside of Asimov!


----------



## jbviau (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

Ha, well just as an aside I think I've also heard the term (tachyon) thrown around in various Star Trek episodes, possibly Next Generation or Voyager.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

Tachyons are known (with a fair degree of certainty) to exist at this time.
They are subatomic particles suspected to travel faster than the speed of light.


----------



## SenKat (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

May 9th, 2007 8pm CST is the cutoff for this contest ! Get yer names in.....


----------



## fixorater (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

One serious suggestion (no idea if this name has already been used) :

"Prometheus"

One much less so:

"Sploder" - ya know... short for exploder- well I think it'd be an awesome name atleast


----------



## SenKat (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

hahahaha Sploder, huh ? You named it, I am submitting it :lolsign:


----------



## ScarabDrowner (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

how about Valence (or possibly Valen, for those B5 fans out there ^_^)


----------



## FNinjaP90 (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

Haunt

Hey, I gave out a free laser to the winner of our Envee naming contest


----------



## SenKat (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*



FNinjaP90 said:


> Haunt
> 
> Hey, I gave out a free laser to the winner of our Envee naming contest


 
Yeah - I don't run the company, though - and I am the one putting up the prize here


----------



## FNinjaP90 (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*



SenKat said:


> Yeah - I don't run the company, though - and I am the one putting up the prize here



Ah, I read the first post thinking there was no prize, I didn't take time to go down to post 19.


----------



## SenKat (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

Hey - that's okay....I figured I would try to help him out a bit - after all he knocked the price way down to where I could afford it !!


----------



## FNinjaP90 (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

How much do they cost anyway? His site doesn't have a price. And I read some LPF reviews saying that it did around 70mW and 1.5mrad?


----------



## SenKat (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

That 1.5 mrad one was RMA'd as it was drastically out of specs ! I think to date, there were 3 or 4 bad ones out of the first run of them....he is getting more stock in any day now - unsure what the price for the second round will be, but the first 30 were $235.00 The one I bought performs flawlessly - as long as you use Lithiums ! It does not like alkies, or NiMh's and the performance is horrible with either. The true colors come out when you use Lithium primaries - I ran it over a 10 minute period, and it barely got warm - excellent heat dissapation. Have you checked out the review thread I posted?


----------



## Kenom (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

I'm gonna stick with my gun theme. 
this one is the
Magnum
each successive one that comes out after that can be named after a different gun 
colt
glock
remington 
so forth so forth.


----------



## Ashton (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*



SenKat said:


> The one I bought performs flawlessly - as long as you use Lithiums ! It does not like alkies, or NiMh's and the performance is horrible with either. The true colors come out when you use Lithium primaries


 
OT, but isn't this the same problem the DX lasers have? (well, one of them) makes me wonder if they may have a driverboard by the same company.....


----------



## SenKat (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !(PRIZE UPDATE ! POST 49)*

Woooooooooo-hoooooooooooo !!! *Guess what, everyone ? Rick Lee has thrown in one of his green lasers as a prize to the winner of the name that laser contest !* So - you will get a HeNe laser (With power supply) from me, with a few front side mirrors, and some misc. stuff tossed in, AND one of the new green lasers !! ALL FOR FREE !! Wooo-hooo ! That is awesome ! I was kinda hoping he would toss one in, but could not assume he would without confirmation. This is sweet - let's get it on ! Everyone has 30 + hours to come up with a winning name - this is gonna be awesome ! I am excluding myself from this contest, as I really do not want to ship a HeNe to myself....although a free green laser would be nice ! LOL Naw - I am letting everyone else have this one - this is AWESOME ! submit your names prior to 8pm (CST) tomorrow.......Thanks !

****edit***** updated title to reflect new prize offering !******


----------



## Aseras (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

Nova, supernova, quasar?


----------



## brighter (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*

How many names allowed / member?

Edit: Aseras - look at #26


----------



## SenKat (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !(PRIZE UPDATE-POST 49)*

Unlimited number of submissions ! toss out as many names as you want - if it is a duplicate of an earlier submission - it will just be deleted....


Everyone, please note the new prize being offered !!! POST # 49 !!!!!


----------



## Kenom (May 8, 2007)

That's awesome. I kinda figured he would step up to the plate on this one and I couldn't be happier. Well I could if I won. Hehe. Keeping dreamin kid and ya might go places!!


----------



## Kenom (May 8, 2007)

Argun


----------



## Kenom (May 8, 2007)

Magzer


----------



## Kenom (May 8, 2007)

Arachnid theme.
black widow already been taken by someone else so I'm not claimin it.
tarantula
recluse
orb
Wolf

uhhh.
Apache


----------



## brighter (May 8, 2007)

Quantum
Krypton


----------



## Kenom (May 8, 2007)

Ya know I don't envy rick for having to choose from this plethera of names. here and on LPF. There are some great names and one's I am particularly jealous for not thinking of!!! LOL Even though I don't own one of his lasers (currently) I like what I see very much and I hope that he continues to have success with this. I know we have all dreamed of being the guy who sells the lasers and making a ton of money from doing so.

Kudoo's to SenKat for steppin up and puttin in his own tube to make this a success and for bringing this up for us to play with.


----------



## ghadlock (May 8, 2007)

Here are few thoughts:

regent
blaze
blaser (pronounced "blazer", contraction of bright laser)
braser (pronounced "brazer", contraction of bright laser)
glare
glaser (pronounced "glazer", contraction of glaring laser)
glimmer
vivax (Latin, long-lived , lasting, enduring; brisk, lively, vigorous)
vivlux
vividus (Latin, full of life , animated, vigorous; lifelike)
splendor
splendo (Latin, brilliance , brightness, luster, distinction)
splendalux
stella (Latin, star)
nitidus (Latin, bright , shining; sleek)
lumino (Latin, bright)
lucidus (Latin, shining , bright; clear, lucid)
incendo (Latin, to kindle , set fire to, burn; to make bright, illumine; to fire with passion, excite, incense)
mico (Latin, glitter, gleam, shine, sparkle, flash, be bright)
incilaser
dilucide
dilucidus (Latin, clear , lucid, plain)
dilucesco (Latin, to grow light , become day; to become clear)
clarus (Latin, bright , clear, distinct)
claro (Latin, to make bright or clear)
claser
arguo (Latin, to show, make clear)
lucifluus
niteo (Latin, to shine , glitter, be bright; to glow, be sleek, flourish)
nitro
vitreus (Latin, of glass; glassy , transparent, glittering)
vitrilux
vitrilas (contraction of vitri and laser)
opulentus (Latin, powerful, mighty; splendid)
opulens (Latin, powerful, mighty; splendid)
validus (Latin- strong, powerful)
valide (Latin adv. strongly, powerfully)
fortis (Latin, strong, powerful, robust)
durus (Latin, hard , harsh; tough, strong, enduring)
nitor (Latin, nitor : brillance, brightness, glow, elegance, splendor)
fulgeo (Latin, to flash, shine, beam)
irradio (Latin, to beam forth)
foro (Latin, to bore, pierce, make a hole, penetrate)
percutio (Latin, to strike hard, pierce, transfix /shock
virga (Latin, a green wand, stick, stripe)
viridis (Latin, green)
caecus (Latin, blind, sightless) hehe...
gremlin
greenbeam


----------



## Aseras (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Name that laser !*



Ashton said:


> OT, but isn't this the same problem the DX lasers have? (well, one of them) makes me wonder if they may have a driverboard by the same company.....



It's the diodes.. some respond very well to higher currents; especially the higher powered ones, 500mw or more pump diodes are pushing the physical limits of current that alkalines can provide, lithiums however can push 50-100% more milliamps of current and that makes the laser perform much better. Nimh, although lower in voltage also can provide much higher current, so for longevity, nimh is good becuae it underdrives the voltage while supplying enough current for lasing. It's sually a slight tradeoff, but on the higher powered diodes that need current and voltage, lithiums will always win unless you use more batteries, and regulate the output.


----------



## AJ_Dual (May 8, 2007)

Kiwi

Lime

Avacado


----------



## Tek465 (May 8, 2007)

Hylux

Luxtec

Peridot (Green gem + Laser gem)

Edit - More green gems 

Emerald 

Jade

Krypton


----------



## Corona (May 8, 2007)

LMAO. There's some good ones for sure. I've a few (puts on moldy Marketing hat)...

Well, *Corona* sounds really, really great to me, for some odd reason.

But what about *SunSpot* - as a product family this works well, as others have said, with product-specific suffixes 

_NEW! THE SUNSPOT V500 *VIOLET LASER*, 500 MILLIWATTS OF RETINA SCORCHING POWER! INTRODUCTORY PRICE - ONLY $99.95_... 

I'd get in line for one meself, as long as the eyepatch is thrown in for free with the deal

EDIT - Just thought of this - SHIVA - Hindu goddess of creation and destruction (IIRC)

Following the SunSpot lineage, there's the planets - 

MERCURY and/or MARS for a killer red
NEPTUNE for a greenie
VENUS for blue, I suppose. Terra (earth) as another blue laser/planet...
PLUTO for violet
JUPITER for the penultimate mongo beast of whatever wavelength as long as it has a Red Spot
SATURN for a yellow or orange, especially one with dusty optics / multimode output beam
URANUS - hmmm...well, I'm not _that_ good a spin doctor. Might have to pass that one over


----------



## Omega Man (May 8, 2007)

Riff Raff
Oglethorp
Rogue
Tarkus
Grendle
McMillian
Void
Demetrius


----------



## Ashton (May 8, 2007)

Corona said:


> _NEW! THE SUNSPOT V500 *VIOLET LASER*, 500 MILLIWATTS OF RETINA SCORCHING POWER! INTRODUCTORY PRICE - ONLY $99.95_...
> 
> I'd get in line for one meself, as long as the eyepatch is thrown in for free with the deal


 
I'll take one of those too! lol


----------



## nein166 (May 8, 2007)

I will throw in the theme of Voodoo Lasers after the Vaudun Gods of Haiti.

Naming the lasers in the series after Voodoo Gods

Vaudun God-------------Name:-------------------Sacred Colors:
---------------------------------------------------------------
Goddess of Love --------Erzulie--------------------Pink and Blue
God of Crossroads-------Legba--------------------Black
God of Sweet Water-----Simbi --------------------Green
God of Agriculture-------Papa 'Zaca----------------Blue
God of War--------------Ogoun--------------------Red
Goddess of the Sea------Sirene 
Healer-------------------Aizan--------------------White/Silver
God of Death------------Baron Samedi-------------Black

Santeria is another theme you could go with. Its a blend of The Vaudun Gods and Catholic saints. 

I think some of the Vaudun gods names are less know and more interesting. Additionally they each have colors associated with them.


----------



## m3ta1head (May 8, 2007)

The lasers look pretty intimidating (from what I've seen in the pictures), so I think a powerful, intimidating name would match well. Something like... *Zeus*?

However, it has been mentioned that laserglow as already taken the ancient Greek mythology...perhaps something more modern and hip to the tech/geek community...*uberbeam* sounds like a name for a kickass laser series!


----------



## Aseras (May 8, 2007)

Could always go the route of the roman gods, Jupiter etc...

Start naming after stars, 

Sol
Sirius
Canopus
Rigil Kentaurus/Alpha Centari
Arcturus
Vega
Capella
Rigel
Procyon
Achernar
Betelgeuse
Hadar
Acrux
Altair
Aldebaran
Antares
Spica
Pollux
Fomalhaut
Becrux
Deneb
Regulus
Adhara
Castor
Gacrux
Shaula


----------



## Daedal (May 8, 2007)

Wow, some very good names in there...

Alright, here's my contribution, will update with new findings as they happen.

How about the Ptolemies names?

* Ptolemy IV Philopator (King 221 BC)
* Ptolemy V Epiphanes (King 205 BC)
* Ptolemy X Alexander I (King 107 BC)
* Ptolemy XII Neos Dionysus (King 80 BC)
* Cleopatra VII Philopator (Queen 51 BC)

Or maybe the names of historic atrifacts/temples/structures/cities...

* Serapis
* Pompey
* Petra
* Fez (hehe, this one is funny. I said good day!)
* Minerva
* Jerash
* Byblos
* Pula

These are all Ptolemies/Roman cities/temples. The list is very long, and very uniqe sounding.

But, here's something to note... Fusion, right? Fusion takes Hydrogen as a fuel sorce. Also, it's worth nothing that 'H' has many isotopes!

* H1 = Protium
* H2 = Deuterium
* H3 = Tritium
* H4 = Tetranium / Quadium
Then it gets pretty interesting 
* H5 = Pentium
* H6 = Hexium
* H7 = Septium

Yes, it interferes with Intel. But think of this, you have a short-hand notation from the getgo. Also 'Pentium' is no more. It's Core 2 now. 

Oops... I confused H with He. The one I meant to say here if anyone did read it is that the third isotope of Helium is the next big thing in fusion power. But it still does have to combine with H2. 

GL;
DDL


----------



## lasersteltz (May 8, 2007)

How about "Freak G150", "The Terminator" or Atomic G150.


----------



## Daedal (May 8, 2007)

Honestly, I can't top my last post IMO. Not sure if Rick will take to it, or if there would be any conflicts with the copyright stuff. I personally haven't seen a lser called the "Pentium" myself. lol 

So, here's the next batch... 

Colors in foreign languages
Pulse
Saber, Katana, Cutlass, Dao

... I'm still thinking :thinking:


----------



## Kenom (May 8, 2007)

FOllow a car theme. 

Cadillac
ford
chevy
mustang
Pontiac
oldsmobile
corvette


----------



## loving light (May 8, 2007)

g.i.r.l green ,ir ,laser Who wouldn't like a G.I.R.l in his pocket


----------



## loving light (May 8, 2007)

Then you could give girl names for different power levels!?


----------



## instinct (May 8, 2007)

What about "EnVee"??


----------



## lasersteltz (May 8, 2007)

Here are a couple I thought of

Alpha
Beta
Theta
Delta
Omega
Gamma
Shock
Nuclear
Force


----------



## jrmcferren (May 8, 2007)

How about the _Lasertron!_ Model Numbers could be the name Lasertron followed by a space a 1-2 letter code (r for red, g for green, b for blue, br for blu-ray, etc) followed directly (without a space) with a numerical value reading directly in miliwatts.


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (May 8, 2007)

What about :

The stuff I thought about:
verspada
overload 
verdigris (just sounds cool)
green requiem
(if violet) - The Windu ( as you can tell I watch star wars, lol)

The random ones:
kusanagi 
verdigo
espada
juda's bug 
green mamba
...emerablaze.
(sorry if these have been mentionned, but the thread search function has not been working for me)


----------



## fixorater (May 8, 2007)

When I was a kid I used to create logos for a ficticious company called "infragreen." Though I'm not sure if you'd wanna associate it with infra- since IR is bad for ya. I'll submit it anyways:

"infragreen"


----------



## fixorater (May 8, 2007)

Also submitting:

"Andromeda"
"Dharma"
"Anaconda"
"Torrent"
"Nebulon"
"RoyGeeBiv"
"nightfire"
"St. Elmo" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St._Elmo's_fire
"cascadeion"
"fluxion"
"meson"
"hadron"
"boson"
"Meltorator"
"wasabi"
"absinthe"
How about a salsa series: "salsa verde" "salsa rojo" "salsa azul"


----------



## SenKat (May 8, 2007)

Okay - a new member cannot post yet, so I am submitting on his behalf -

The members' name is : yew.sir-name

below is a snippet from his PM - (with his permission)

my idea is 

'Continuum GX' or 'RX' or 'UVX' you see where it's going. pretty simple really

Slogan

"Continuum GX 125, the mean green beam, buy it, fry it" 

now logging out i dont want to miss my chance. 


Hope under the circumstances that it is okay to post that !

Greg


----------



## Conceptcar3 (May 8, 2007)

What about going with a theme of insects, this one could be the grasshopper, or the mantis, or the dragonfly. If you ever made a keychain laser, it could be the aphid! For other colors, you could use other colored insects, ie blue could be the scarab, and red could be the fire ant.


----------



## Aseras (May 8, 2007)

it should be called the mantis, just to be mean to wicked and their mythical mantis.


----------



## Hemlock Mike (May 8, 2007)

This reminds me of an old story --


Therefore my final submission AND winner ------




RUMPLESTILTSKIN  


Mike


----------



## acro-ii (May 8, 2007)

Ok, here's mine:

ChlorHephaestus - greek meaning god of green fire!

Oh YEAH!
:rock:


----------



## acro-ii (May 8, 2007)

Or just:

Hephaestus - god of fire


----------



## SenKat (May 8, 2007)

Aseras said:


> it should be called the mantis, just to be mean to wicked and their mythical mantis.


 
Now, now - we don't wanna be mean ! (I think it is an awesome submission !)


----------



## Guliver (May 8, 2007)

"Green Hornet"


----------



## Conceptcar3 (May 8, 2007)

haha what is wicked's mythical mantis?!?! I must know!


----------



## SenKat (May 8, 2007)

Oh - for about two or more years they have been pumping the hype of a "theoretical" laser they are developing called the Mantis - you would have to search for it on their forum - pretty funny !


----------



## Ashton (May 9, 2007)

they have it, it's old, but somehwere somone posted a link, it has it's own page and it's like $3000 or soemthing (and it still ahs a 'buy it now' and there's still 1 in stock!) IT was developed for the military and hid a 500mw output


----------



## Conceptcar3 (May 9, 2007)

http://www.wickedlasers.com/exclusive.php
haha, I just wasn't aware that it was called that! I searched in their forum though and I did find something about a 500+mW class IV laser designed only for military use in a spyder type body??? Interesting!


----------



## Daedal (May 9, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA...

But if I'm Neo, who'll be my Trinity?


----------



## loving light (May 9, 2007)

Name it after great tribes of the world AZTEC,INCA,APACHE,mohawk,zulu,samuri,etc.NAme it after great warriors,ALEXANDER THE GREAT,ATTILA THE HUNN,ROMMEL,PATTON,JERONIMO etc.NAME it after great world leaders CHURCHILL,ROSEVELT etc.Name it the ROYAL series KING ,QUEEN,JACK,JOKER,ACE.Nme it after edged weopons RAZER LASERS,SWITCHBLADE,KATANA,DAGGER ,DIRK,FOIL,STAIGHT RAZER,SCIMITAR,etc.


----------



## loving light (May 9, 2007)

The presedential series Washington,Hamilton,Lincoln etc.World money the Yen,Dollar,Mark,Shilling,Rubel etc.


----------



## chuck (May 9, 2007)

I'm still thinking in terms of subatomic particles. Protons...hmmm...

ProtoBeam G50 would work nicely...using the standardized series numbers.

-- Chuck Knight


----------



## kmcizzle (May 9, 2007)

I can't find this name, but I might of missed it.

The EXCALIBUR...

Could be named after the sword, or the casino


----------



## kmcizzle (May 9, 2007)

A GI Joe themed name...

STORM SHADOW


----------



## GoingGear.com (May 9, 2007)

Idea 1:

Since these will all likely be very impressive, relatively high-powered lasers, how about having the line called "Wonders" or something like that and naming them after some variation of the seven wonders of the world?
Of course, Lighthouse would be first, for the Lighthouse of Alexandria.  

The locations sound cooler than the wonders on some of them.

Names:

Lighthouse - Lighthouse of Alexandria
Giza - Great Pyramid of Giza
Babylon - Hanging Gardens of Babylon
Artemis - Temple of Artemis at Ephesus
Olympia - Statue of Zeus at Olympia (maybe Zeus instead)
Maussollos - Mausoleum of Maussollos at Halicarnassus (I'd save this one for last)
Colossus - Colussus of Rhodes


Idea 2:

I've always thought the Egyptian gods had very cool names, so a line of "Pharaoh" lasers would be cool, since pharoahs were often thought of as gods. The first one would definitely have to be Ra or Aten, for obvious reasons if you read below. Other good ones are Ra, Horus, Atum, Khepry, Mont, Nut, Set, Bast, and Menhit. Here are ones swiped from wikipedia:

Amun - creator deity 
Anubis - god of embalming and tomb-caretaker who watches over the dead 
Apep - Serpent of the Underworld, enemy of Ra 
The Aten - the embodiment of the Sun's rays in a brief, monotheistic interlude 
Atum - a creator deity, and the setting sun 
Bast, protector of the pharaoh, cat-bodied or cat-headed. Also known as Basted 
Bes - dwarfed semigod associated with protection of the household, particularly childbirth, and entertainment 
The four sons of Horus 
Geb - god of the Earth and first ruler of Egypt 
Hapy - god embodied by the Nile, and who represents life and fertility 
Hathor - Goddess of Love and Music 
Heget Goddess of Childbirth 
Horus the falcon-headed god, God of Pharaohs and Upper Egypt 
Imhotep God of wisdom, medicine and magic 
Isis - Goddess of magic, also the wife of Osiris and goddess of the underworld 
Khepry - the scarab beetle, the embodiment of the dawn 
Khnum - a creator deity, god of the innundation 
Maahes - god of war 
Ma'at - personified concept of truth, balance, justice, and order 
Menhit - Goddess of war 
Meretseger, goddess of the valley of the kings 
Mont - god of war 
Naunet - the primal waters 
Neith - goddess of war, then great mother goddess 
Nephthys - goddess of death. 
Nut - goddess of heaven and the sky 
Osiris - god of the underworld, fertility and agriculture 
Ptah - a creator deity, also god of crafts, possibly Men-Nefer (Memphis) 
Ra - the sun, possible father of Anubis, also a creator deity 
Ra-Horakhty, god of both sky and Sun. A combination of Ra and Horus - thought to be God of the Rising Sun 
Sekhmet - goddess of destruction and war, particularly against demons of sickness 
Seker- god of death 
Reshep, war god that was originally from Syria 
Sobek - crocodile god of the Nile 
Set - god of storms, later became god of evil, desert, also Lower Egypt 
Seshat, scribe goddess 
Shu - embodiment of wind or air 
Taweret - goddess of pregnant women and protector at childbirth 
Tefnut - embodiment of rain, dew, clouds, and wet weather 
Thoth - god of the moon, drawing, writing, geometry, wisdom, medicine, music, astronomy, and magic 
Wadjet, snake goddess of lower Egypt 
Wadj-wer, fertility god and personification of the Mediterranean sea or lakes of the Nile delta 
Wepwawet - jackal god of upper Egypt 
Wosret - a localised guardian goddess, protector of the young god Horus


----------



## GoingGear.com (May 9, 2007)

Ok, I have another mythology one. I have always liked Norse mythology the most, and the names just sound badass. I even have two chinchillas named Loki and Thor (probably slightly too badass for chinchillas).

Thor was already suggested before, so I suggest not using that one. 

The line could be called Valkyrie Lasers.

The better ones are Baldr, Dagr, Hel, Loki, Mani, Odin, Sol, Tyr, Vali, and Vili.

Here are the ones from wikipedia:

Baldr - _God of beauty, innocence, peace, and rebirth. Consort: Nanna_ 
Borr - _Father of Óðinn, Vili and Ve. Consort: Bestla_ 
Bragi - _God of poetry. Consort: Iðunn_ 
Búri - _The first god and father of Borr._ 
Dagr - _God of the daytime, son of Delling and Nótt._ 
Delling - _God of dawn and father of Dagr by Nótt._ 
Eir - _Goddess of healing._ 
Forseti - _God of justice, peace and truth. Son of Baldr and Nanna._ 
Freyja - _Goddess of love, sexuality, fertility and battle. Consort: Óðr_ 
Freyr - _God of fertility. Consort: Gerð_ 
Frigg - _Goddess of marriage and motherhood. Consort: Óðinn_ 
Fulla - _Frigg´s handmaid._ 
Gefjun - _Goddess of fertility and plough._ 
Hel - _Queen of Hel, the Norse underworld._ 
Heimdallr (Rígr) - _One of the Æsir and guardian of Ásgarð, their realm._ 
Hermóðr - _Óðinn´s son._ 
Hlín - _Goddess of consolation._ 
Höðr - _God of winter._ 
Hœnir - _The silent god._ 
Iðunn - _Goddess of youth. Consort: Bragi._ 
Jörð - _Goddess of the Earth. Mother of Þórr by Óðinn._ 
Kvasir - _God of inspiration._ 
Lofn - _Goddess of love._ 
Loki - _Trickster and god of mischief and fire. Consort: Sigyn_ (also called Saeter) 
Máni - _God of Moon._ 
Mímir - _Óðinn´s uncle._ 
Nanna - _An Ásynja married with Baldr and mother to Forseti._ 
Nerþus - _A goddess mentioned by Tacitus. Her name is connected to that of Njörðr._ 
Njörðr - _God of sea, wind, fish, and wealth._ 
Nótt - _Goddess of night, daughter of Narvi and mother of Auð, Jörð and Dagr by Naglfari, Annar and Delling, respectively._ 
Óðinn (Wodan) - _Lord of the Æsir. God of both wisdom and war. Consort: Frigg._ 
Sága - _An obscure goddess, possibly another name for Frigg._ 
Sif - _Wife of Thor._ 
Sjöfn - _Goddess of love._ 
Skaði - _Goddess of winter Njörðr's wife._ 
Snotra - _Goddess of prudence._ 
Sol (Sunna) - _Goddess of Sun._ 
Thor (Donar) - _God of thunder and battle. Consort: Sif._ 
Týr (Ziu, Saxnot) - _God of war and justice._ 
Ullr - _God of skill, hunt, and duel. Son of Sif._ 
Váli - _God of revenge._ 
Vár - _Goddess of contract._ 
Vé - _One of the three gods of creation. Brother of Óðinn and Vili._ 
Víðarr- _Son of Odin and the giantess Gríðr._ 
Vili - _One of the three gods of creation. Brother of Óðinn and Vé._ 
Vör - _Goddess of wisdom._


----------



## longship (May 9, 2007)

I'll throw in a few...

Apogee
Aurora
Corona, maybe "Korona" so it won't get confused with the beer.
Helion
Parsec
Annihilator
Apocalypse
Critical Mass
Soliton


----------



## lasersteltz (May 9, 2007)

Here are a couple

Turbo
Tiger
Jaguar
Cheeta
Lion
White Dwarf
Red Giant
Optic
Sniper
Stealth


----------



## Corona (May 9, 2007)

OK, only getting it out of my system, really.

Anything rated at 666mW (pump or output)

Satan
Beelzebub
Lucifer
Diablo
Apollyon
Mephistopheles

I _hope_ none of these is any good!

Hmmm..._BeelzeBeam_ a burning red *Trident*


----------



## fixorater (May 9, 2007)

Hey here ya go:

Kona
Kawaii
Oahu
Molokai
Hawaii
Maui
Lanai
Niihau
Pele- the hawaiian goddess of fire

and my personal favorite:
Ke-ō-ahi-kama-kaua- the spirit of lava fountains

say that one 5 times fast


----------



## ghadlock (May 9, 2007)

Wow- what a list of names! Lots and lots of good ones out there! So has Rick committed that he'll be choosing one of the spectacular names that the CPF'ers have served up, and is there any idea when the decision will be made? Tonight, tomorrow? Good stuff!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 9, 2007)

*Beezelmon* (a very powerful digimon - has the "Corona Blaster" and "Corona Destroyer" weapons)
*Granni* (another very powerful digimon - has the "Yugoth Blaster" weapon)
*Blackwargreymon* (yet another very powerful digimon - has the "Terra Destroyer" weapon)


----------



## Corona (May 9, 2007)

Can't...stop...thinking....ultimate green laser paradise

*Valhalla

Nirvana*

Or, as they usually appear green (probably already suggested, maybe not)

*Aurora*

On the Hawai'i stuff - what about my favorite reef fish, the Picasso Trigger Fish - or as the natives call it (translates to "fish that makes a sound like a pig"), the world-renowned:

*Humu-humu-nuku-nuku-apua'a*

A multiline / tunable laser would be most fitting for that one :lol:


----------



## SenKat (May 9, 2007)

ghadlock said:


> Wow- what a list of names! Lots and lots of good ones out there! So has Rick committed that he'll be choosing one of the spectacular names that the CPF'ers have served up, and is there any idea when the decision will be made? Tonight, tomorrow? Good stuff!


 
There are two threads going, one here, and one on Laser Pointer Forums - so he hopefully will find a good match out of the two threads. At "closing time" tonight - 8pm CST, I will post a consolidated listing of all the names, and send it off to him to look at. I think he has LOTS of names to search through - hopefully he'll pick a good one !


----------



## fixorater (May 9, 2007)

Nice suggestion with the fish 

heh... why not "Poi"


----------



## Gunner12 (May 9, 2007)

My submissions

Nomad
Albatross
X-Beam
Zeta
Yeti
Bigfoot
Phoenix
iBeam
Highbeam


----------



## SenKat (May 9, 2007)

All right - I ran a few moments over - hopefully that is not too bad of a bad thing ? This closes out the contest - I will post the cumulative list shortly !


----------



## SenKat (May 9, 2007)

Here is the complete list - LPF is in RED, and CPF is to the left...okay, that made no sense ! Open the file - you will see ! I did not edit out the duplicate posts - no editing your posts after this time, folks - that will disqualify you ! Okay, I converted it to a HTM file - so here is the LINKI have sent this off to Rick - let's see what he says ! Good luck to all !!!


----------



## Ashton (May 10, 2007)

Whoever wins, I, for one, would like to thank you for the oppertunity, senkat. I think we all would. So...

Thank you.


----------



## Kenom (May 10, 2007)

Absolutely. I for one am honored to be given a chance to name this product and for the extreme honor of owning one of them. (that is if I win or can afford one in the near future) Many thanks to SenKat for putting this on here and at lpf. Also huge thanks go out to Rick at FUSION for allowing us to help him name his product and for generously donating one for this contest.

 :thanks: :grouphug:


----------



## SenKat (May 10, 2007)

Thanks, guys - Rick was VERY nice to donate a laser like he did - I have a few spare HeNe's sitting here, so that is why I wanted to try to entice some action as it were ! I know I am thrilled to own one, and cannot wait to see what name he picks, either !!!!


----------



## chuck (May 10, 2007)

Agreed -- it's a remarkable opportunity. Looks like I joined the forum just in time for the real fun.

Good luck to everyone!

-- Chuck Knight


----------



## Daedal (May 10, 2007)

Likewise here, the opportunity is a very special one. Whatever choice he makes, I'm sure it'll be the best possible. I, for one, would be very honored and am very psyched about the win too.

Good luck to everyone;
DDL


----------



## fixorater (May 10, 2007)

Definitely would be exceedingly giddy if I were to win, but with such great suggestions from you all I'm not sure what the chances are. Regardless of who does win- thanks to SenKat for organizing and offering the HeNe and to Fusion for offering up the drool-worthy greenie.


----------



## SenKat (May 10, 2007)

I will pick out one of my nicer HeNe's too....that way it won;t look like I am a TOTAL cheapskate ! LOL !!!! They are such fun - I am going to appologize in advance to whomever wins - because the HeNe's can be VERY addicting ! hehehehehe !


----------



## ScarabDrowner (May 10, 2007)

seems the link doesn't work just yet...

oops, don't mind me, I had to open it a different way, it's working ^_^


----------



## Aseras (May 10, 2007)

it's funny looking over the list that so many names are in common.


----------



## fixorater (May 10, 2007)

I suppose then if the name were submitted multiple times it would go to the first person to submit that name... or I guess we could cut the laser in half?


----------



## SenKat (May 10, 2007)

Hmmm...


Naw - we'll take the earliest time stamp - on either forum - whichever was first will win it. That is why I posted earlier that if there are any edits past the cutoff time, it will invalidate that entry...I have yet to doubt anyone's integrity on here..okay, one person - but they are gone now (shameful grin on my part - good riddance, I say) so I have no doubts that it will be a good, and fair contest. May the best submission win ! And I hope it is before I go under the proverbial "knife" tomorrow - I am having a surgical procedure done on my back, so I wanna see this through prior to my blissful sleep, and hateful recovery ! (although I most certainly WILL have lots of spare time in front of the PC for a few days LOL !)


----------



## fixorater (May 10, 2007)

Yikes. Well I wish you a successful surgery and quick recovery.


----------



## SenKat (May 10, 2007)

Meh - unfortunately, I am getting to be old hat at this  (waaaaaa !) I had the same thing done in Feb of '06 but I re-screwed up my back, so they gotta re-do it, and THIS time, I just gotta be a little bit more cautious (DUH !) Thanks, though - I do expect to recover fast - I am tooooo tired of this crap - too much of a control freak to let it get me down, too ! LOL !!!


----------



## ghadlock (May 12, 2007)

Hey SenKat- glad to see you back around and I hope that your procedure went well! Has Rick given you any updates on this thoughts for the name? I suspect it will take him some time to sort through that list!


----------



## SenKat (May 12, 2007)

Not yet - there were LOTS of GREAT submissions, but I am bugging him to come up with his fav.,.... I think he has it narrowed down now !


----------



## SenKat (May 21, 2007)

Well, the news is in ! Just waiting on the owner's approval to announce it !  He sent me the info - then when I asked if I could post it, he hasn;t answered back yet !


----------



## SenKat (May 21, 2007)

Okay - the email below is what was sent to me - some of it is edited - but it is posted with the author's permission....I am only editing out some business particulars he told me, and a few not entirely suitable bits for the younger audience that may be reading over Mom or Dad's shoulders :


Hi Greg, sorry, it's been really busy and somewhat troublesome about the lasers.

The current shipment was supposed to arrive last week, but it was held at customs during a random check because I think it was not labelled properly when shipped.

I decided on the name BFG Lasers, in reference to the green plasma gun in the video game DOOM. If you played any of the versions, you'll likely know what it stands for. Except this will be Big Fing Green Lasers instead of Big Fing Gun haha... The site will be www.bfglasers.com , which I have yet to set up.

As for the naming contest, the name was chosen by myself, as I didnt quite like the a lot of the names suggested by the forums which seemed to center around greek gods/goddesses or some wierd star trek terminology. I wanted a name that will stick out in web searches, and not be mistaken for something else, or use a common word which wouldnt show up at all. So I've decided to give the prize to the person who chose the name of Nemesis on the LPF forum, as it would somewhat describe the competition of a new laser coming out on the market



I appreciate the effort you've put into compiling the name list. If I didnt end up choosing the name myself, I probably would have chosen Nemesis


So - with a posting date of May 3rd, with a time of 10:35am - the winner is : (drumroll, please ?) TIMELORD ! From LPF, and I think he visits here once in a while ! He selected the name Nemesis ! Now - in all fairness, if there are ANY questions about the above email, or the winner's name - first off, please be a good sport - and secondly, contact the owner at : *[email protected]*

*Now - if for some reason Timelord does NOT want the HeNe tube, I will do a random selection from all the entries to award that. Thanks, all !*


----------



## Daedal (May 21, 2007)

Congrats to Timelord. I am glad the issue has not been resolved. I also love the new name. Definitely something I would love to own... a BFG! 

GL;
DDL


----------



## Hemlock Mike (May 21, 2007)

And now Timeloard can have a BFHENE !!! Congrats !!

Mike


----------



## allthatwhichis (May 21, 2007)

:thinking: Are any HENEs... Fing Big? 

On a side note, BFG is a computer card company. They make videocards, motherboards, and power supplies, and I am sure more stuff, but these are the main items.  I doubt anyone will get confused though. Congrats Timelord... He ain't from here is he?


----------



## SenKat (May 21, 2007)

Timelord has visited from time to time (HAHAHAHA ! Bad pun) but his main haunt is Laser Pointer Forums !


----------



## loving light (May 21, 2007)

I feel this is a bad ideal to name it after a video game gun we(I) do not want kids ,who are playing the video game to confuse reality with play time we all know how much trouble you can get into with a laser(aircraft)I like this hobby it is now under the radar but if you name it after a video game we all know that our happy hobby will start to be abused and more regulated just my thoughts.


----------



## Kenom (May 21, 2007)

We are all going to be a bit dissapointed that our name was not essentially picked as the one that he chose. I myself feel a bit dissapointed at the fact that he didn't pick a name I chose or that he went with a name not even on the list. Ah well, I'm not too impressed with BFG either but essentially it's his laser and his to name.


----------



## SenKat (May 21, 2007)

That is a valid concern - not too many kids today play that game anymore, but I think he has already bought the domain, etc - so I think him being the owner and all, kinda makes that final - I hope he pops on here and says something !


----------



## loving light (May 21, 2007)

I am depresed(along with others)but that is not why I spoke up I think it is a bad ideal to name after a video game!I hope he has the same controll as ATLASNOVA I would really hate to see this hobbby(a place to spend money that is not mainstream)go to hell.SORRY FOR MY WORDING!!


----------



## Ashton (May 22, 2007)

owner of BFGlasers said:


> in reference to the green plasma gun in the video game DOOM.



Ah, the long hours spent glasting demons and frantically typing IDSPISPPD to turn of clipping so I could pass through the door who's key I neer cold find while being chased by massive ram-headed bosses...

like everyone else, I feel a little ripped that he organized the ocntest and then failed to hol dup his agreement to use a name picked by an entrant. However, it is his company and his laser.

and personally... I *still* like the name "The Phrog"! lol!


----------



## picrthis (May 22, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that everything is going 'OK' with him, as I was beginning to worry about him & the future of that laser......very good to hear he is getting things sorted out. I don't think it really matters who won, having some more of those kick butt lasers is all anyone should care about. :twothumbs


----------



## picrthis (Jun 1, 2007)

Jump over to his site, I see they are now in-stock and he is taking orders once again. :wave:


----------

